# PAYG 3G and WiFi



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi any advice on the above for IPAD 2 I am visiting family,also cost for 3 weeks stay.

Thanks,Celia


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Use there's our family do


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

celia50 said:


> Hi any advice on the above for IPAD 2 I am visiting family,also cost for 3 weeks stay.
> 
> Thanks,Celia


Am also looking for good prepaid sims for data in Portugal if anyone can advise 

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The 3 major suppliers in Portugal are

Vodafone Portugal ? telemóveis, internet, televisão
TMN / voz móvel, banda larga móvel e venda de telemóveis
OPTIMUS


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks - will check them out


----------

